# Olympics Seating



## Sherston (26 June 2012)

Does anyone know what the seating layouts are for the arena at Greenwich?

I've got tickets for the show jumping - arrived yesterday row 26 (cat B) but no idea how many rows there are! Seems ok as quite close but high enough to see the entire arena (hopefully, and assuming they number from the front!!)

Anyone else got their tickets?

Thanks


----------



## Custard Cream (26 June 2012)

I've looked and looked for a seating plan, but nothing for Greenwich as yet....


----------



## Faithkat (26 June 2012)

I was sent this a couple of weeks ago by my team manager


----------



## CalllyH (27 June 2012)

We are row 14 so should be ok!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (28 June 2012)

There is a post about this on the BD forum and it says that the seating plan is not being released or published for security reasons. I'm in Row 3 for the dressage one day so fingers crossed there isn't a whole block in front of me.


----------



## sparty` (2 July 2012)

http://onlineplanning.greenwich.gov.uk/acolnet/documents/45707_12.pdf

Zoom in and it shows all the blocks (but unlabled). IF it follows the other stadium seating formats then bloack 101 /201 should be bottom left of the arena.


----------

